# Beethoven's Leonare/Fidelio Opus 72



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

A "significant" opera missing in my collection, perhaps deliberately so far, is Beethoven's _Leonare_ or _Fidelio_, opus 72.

I'm thinking of buying John Eliot Gardiner's version, played by the _Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique_ (on period instruments) with various soloists. While I'm generally a HIP fan and given that this is perhaps the only HIP version around, I'm open to any suggestions by any performance practice.

So, which one do you recommend?


----------



## scytheavatar (Aug 27, 2009)

I haven't heard a lot of Fidelio recordings (I am not a big fan of it) but Mackerras also have released a period Fidelio if I am not wrong. I am not sure if Harnoncourt's one is period. But the best Fidelio I have heard and the one most people recommend is still Klemperer's, which I recommend as your first Fidelio.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The Mackerras and Harnoncourt recordings with modern instruments with I believe some HIP additions such as natural trumpets etc. They are not %100 HIP but make use of strong HIP influence.
I haven't heard the Gardiner Leonore but remember the excellent Blomstedt/Dresden recording of it from LP days. It may still be available. There's also a modern instrument recording conducted by Michel Soustrot with,appropriately, the Bonn Beethovenhalle orchestra ,recorded in the city where Beethoven was born, but I haven't heard this,either.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

Klemperer on EMI.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My favorite is Bernstein 1978 with Gundula Janowitz as Fidelio. I have both the DVD and the CD.


----------

